# Eureka Olympus e75 Vs Compak E8



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

Choices choices... Eureka Olympus e75 or the Compak E8?

Will be used in conjunction with either a Rocket Apparrtamento or some dual boiler like the r58 or a pro 700. Odds are I will use the hx rocket for 5 years or so then upgrade that.

Budget not an issue between the two grinders, I am going to buy one grinder, I expect it to last decades with the correct maintenance, with this in mind I just want to know where my money is best spent, I will show patience to save the money, but don't suggest even more expensive grinders, these are the top end of what I'm happy to spend.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Ceado E37S


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Never mind those pretenders! Get a Mythos and be done with it


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Never mind those pretenders! Get a Mythos and be done with it


How many times have you bought a Mythos though Dave.....I'm only jealous!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> How many times have you bought a Mythos though Dave.....I'm only jealous!


9


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> 9


Blimey! @coffeechap Which do you rate out of these two? Eureka Olympus e75 or the Compak E8?

Or an alternative grinder for a similar price point.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

They all really good grinders at this price point, however for ease of use, cleaning and maintenance the ceado heads these up. The compak is a mare if you take it apart, I prefer the slow spin variant of the eureka and feel removing that as an option was a mistake. The mythos is a fab "into the portafilter grinder ( there is a reason that dfk keeps going back to it).


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> They all really good grinders at this price point, however for ease of use, cleaning and maintenance the ceado heads these up. The compak is a mare if you take it apart, I prefer the slow spin variant of the eureka and feel removing that as an option was a mistake. The mythos is a fab "into the portafilter grinder ( there is a reason that dfk keeps going back to it).


Mythos is way more expensive though right?

I know nothing about the ceado but it looks huge.

I think the Eureka 75e might be a good choice?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ceado is the smallest quietest grinder of the ones you are considering


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep, I have had a few Mythos......if you can source a decent second hand one, expect to pay 600 to 800 spending on mileage but in return, you get an ugly grinder that if you can mentally stick a bag over its head, in return gives you the best delivery into the pf ever seen, of a fluffy mound of coffee. I agree that they are expensive if bought new, but who buys them new?

Listen to CC.....if he says the E8 is difficult to take part, then he is right. The Ceado on the other hand is a doddle to take apart. I had one. Admired it as a package but it did nothing for me. Think of buying a Japanese car, efficient but no soul. Best thing the op can do, is try and find people nearby and try them. But beware, as an E8 owner will not tell you it is crap, anymore than any owner will mark down their pride and joy


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Ceado is the smallest quietest grinder of the ones you are considering


So either a second hand Mythos, or a brand new ceado.

What's the big difference between the Mythos and the e75? I read that they use the same burrs?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Benjijames28 said:


> So either a second hand Mythos, or a brand new ceado.
> 
> What's the big difference between the Mythos and the e75? I read that they use the same burrs?


One difference is that the mythos burrs are set at an angle so gravity gets involved in the dispensing of the grinds.

The 75e is smaller - but still quite large. I loved the mythos I had - but rate the 75e. In terms of other technical differences I'll wait for someone else to wade in because I'm not the most knowledgeable. I know @coffeechap has experiences of both.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jon is right. the burrs are set at 45 degree angle (hence the odd shape)do the ground coffee only has one way to go, and thats down. The exit chute is perfectly positioned. I will do a video shortly to show how good they are


----------

